# 7 1/2 months old only 46 lbs.



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this normal? We still sure shes not a mix?


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

she is a small purebred. when my girl was 6 month and got spayed she weighed 37 lbs. she gained 7 lbs the following week with no exercise and confinement, but she has already lost most of that in just a few days of being allowed to be crazy again.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks like a normal big-eared shepherd puppy to me!

My female Sage barely weighed 50 lbs when she was a year old. Now she's about 60 lbs at 3 years. Your girl will be fine.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My male is still only 67 lbs at just shy of 18 months, I don't see anything physically that stands out as wrong on your dog and she looks healthy. I would prefer a slow steady growth anyways  She's still growing and will put on weight


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

She is the same size as my girl and mine is just over six months and she weighs 47lbs. Hope this helps. I notice with her she is growing slow but is healthy. I also notice is she grew taller first then filled in a lot and I think the next step is she's going to grow taller again. At the size her parents were I don't care if it takes 24 months to finish growing as long as its a slow steady pace and she is healthy. (Mom 85lbs and dad 97lbs)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

I know it's almost a year later, but I'm curious as to how much bigger she got? My girl just turned 8 months today and is almost exactly as yours was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

so when exactly do they stop growing 3-4 years or 1? or more like they slow down at one?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

there hight stops at 1 year and muscle growth at 2 years


----------

